# Chicago West and S West Burbs Gathering



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 28, 2015)

I see all these SMF gatherings for smoking and what not, but I've never seen one for the Chicagoland area. So, I thought I'd put some feelers out for interest. Basically it would either be a gathering where smoked foods were brought or a gathering where we would be doing some smoking. Fortunately, many smokers are home brewers (myself included), so this could be a chance to share your brew for some feedback also. 

Myself, I think bringing in smoked goods for sharing AND smoking some cheeses and sausages on site would be best.

Is there any interest in that?


----------

